# hoyt vantage LTD for sale in the classifieds



## Bob Ferrell (Dec 25, 2006)

I put it under hunting bows since it's camo, but at 40-50 it's more of a target weight 
thanks,
bob


----------



## Bob Ferrell (Dec 25, 2006)

I can't get it to come up on the search (unless I use advanced search and search "titles only"), so here's the link:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1186679

I may come to my senses and keep it if I get no offers after dropping the price. Probably a long shot that anyone would want 50 in camo. This may be a collector's item, LOL.


----------



## Bob Ferrell (Dec 25, 2006)

I closed the ad until I return from vacation midweek. Guess I might as well shoot a few through it before I take the hit


----------



## Bob Ferrell (Dec 25, 2006)

Opening the ad again - not leaving until Monday...


----------



## andywhite33 (Jan 1, 2007)

bob, i know this ad was posted a long time ago but wondered if there was any chance you still had the bow to sell? if so, please reply to [email protected] - thx, andy


----------

